# Marcotronic.com - new website



## marcotronic (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

just wanted to let you know that I just got my website live:

www.marcotronic.com

First time I used wordpress - really awesome! Took me just about 3 days (3 evenings actually) to get that baby running incl. all customization.

It´s mainly aimed at the indie game developer market. Hope you like it - feel free to give any comments!

Thanks a lot in advance!
Marco


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks good Marco. Simple to navigate, which is always key.

Matt


----------



## TARI (Jun 16, 2011)

I like it a lot! Very clear and nice. And the most important... great music in it 

Congrats,

Tari


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice looking site!


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot!
Appreciate your comments 

Marco


----------

